# TBG 2017 Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot



## Jake Allen (Feb 17, 2017)

Brought to you by The Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia

Dates: March 18 and 19, 2017
Location:
The Rock Ranch
255 Jackson Rd
Thomaston, Ga. 30286

Free Primitive Camping
Free Fishing
Coon Shoot Friday Evening 
2 Day Shoot beginning Saturday at 7:30 am
Potluck Supper Saturday Evening
Devotional Sunday am @ 8:30
Shotgun Start on Sunday @ 9:00

Format: (For those shooting in the Competition; For fun shooters welcome too)
40 Targets Saturday (2 courses of 20)
20 Targets Sunday am (Flighted, shotgun Start)
Longbow, Recurve Classes (Men and Women)
Primitive
Senior (60 and over)
Youth, Juniors and Cub Classes
Equipment: Recurve, Longbow or Selfbow
No Sights or Release Aides, Arrow Restrictions for Men's Classes

This is a fun filled, family oriented event, and we welcome all.
You do not need to be a member of TBG to participate.

A flyer is attached with more particulars.

Ya'll come, please!

Any questions, please ask away!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 27, 2017)

A few new targets to go along with your already great collection of TBG 3d's;
These are all Rhinehart and have IBO scoring rings, (that match the rest of our targets).
These are good targets and should last many years.
BigJim worked with our club on these targets; thanks Jim!
From right to left:
Brother Badger, Super Squirrel, BobCat, Swamp Rabbit, Skunk and Honey Bear in the back.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 27, 2017)

We have added a Competitive Class this year: 
Women's Primitive. Acceptable gear; Selfbow, Wood or Cane Arrows, Plastic Nocks okay.
 No arrow weight restriction. 
This class will shoot from the yellow markers.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 28, 2017)

I am going to start a post for everyone to PLEASE let me know what you plan to bring for our Pot Luck supper on Saturday evening....so please go and let me know!


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 7, 2017)

Everyone who can please try to make this one. 40 target course, fresh air, free camping, 2 lakes full of bass, supper sat night, hanging out with great people, novelty shoot, coon shoot, Big Jim's tent full of goodies. All for less than a night out. What a deal! You new folks don't be shy. If you want to shoot a stickbow and have a good time,well, I'll see you there!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 13, 2017)

This weekend: The weather forecast looks good so far.
General rules and classes, Shoot Fees and a Schedule of Events right here!


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 14, 2017)

can you just come and watch? I don't shoot primitive but I'm getting interested and would like to see. Could only come on Sunday though. Watching free?


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 14, 2017)

ucfireman said:


> can you just come and watch? I don't shoot primitive but I'm getting interested and would like to see. Could only come on Sunday though. Watching free?



Sure, come on out and see us. Sunday morning we'll have a devotional about 8:30 and a shotgun start at 9:00. Folks will shoot their round, we'll total the scores and then give out the awards.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 16, 2017)

Todd Cook said:


> ...... 2 lakes full of bass....



Would they allow fishing from a bass boat, and if so, do they have a boat ramp?


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 16, 2017)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Would they allow fishing from a bass boat, and if so, do they have a boat ramp?



No ramp
Sorry about that

It will be good to see you buddy.
We have better targets than the last time you joined us.
Scoring is 10/8/5 too


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 16, 2017)

We are setting up tomorrow, (Friday). The gates will be open and anyone is welcome to come in and set up camp.
2 more wake ups and it will be time!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 17, 2017)

Looking forward to this.......see ya'll tomorrow morning.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 19, 2017)

Had a great time this weekend. Thanks to everyone who put this together. Couldn't have asked for a better place and folks!


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 19, 2017)

Home again from a wonderful weekend! We had a great state shoot. I'm so thankful for all that attended, all that helped out with various things. It was great to see so many friends again. 

We had some shooters show up with their game faces on this weekend. Some truly impressive scores were posted. Congratulations to all the medal winners. But even more importantly, I think everyone there had a good time. It was just right. Thanks to all!


----------



## GermanDogs (Mar 22, 2017)

Is there anywhere one could see the scores/placing?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 23, 2017)

Jeff usually post the scores but it takes some time to enter them. He has a real job too.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 23, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Jeff usually post the scores but it takes some time to enter them. He has a real job too.



Yep, and that ain't the half of it..


----------



## GermanDogs (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks Jeff is a Great guy...... Will it be posted here or TBA website?


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 23, 2017)

GermanDogs said:


> Is there anywhere one could see the scores/placing?



They will be in the April TBG newsletter


----------

